# Help, I have hobbit feet!!!



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I've just been on a 4 day hen party weekend to Magaluf and my feet have swollen so much they look like hobbit feet and I have cankles. I have been drinking every night but didnt get that drunk, and havent drunk as much water as I usually so not sure if its just really bad water retention??? They do feel really really uncomfortable and a little bit tingly. Ive just got in bed and raised them slightly but legs feel quite heavy too.

They seemed to swell more at nights but think this was due to standing/dancing etc at night but flew back today and they have swollen again. I did keep feet moving as much as possible on the plane.

Im trying to get some water down now but dont know if theres anything else I should be doing?


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

I was out with some girls the other night, and when we got back in she was complaining of fat feet haha. Didnt read too much into it as it was 6am in the morning, I was awake for 20 hours and required meal 8 lol, so the only thing on my mind was chicken and rice. I think it was to do with her shoes! Pretty sure we danced for about 4 hours straight.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Get someone to give you a nice foot massage, will help disperse the fluid and relax the muscles and reduce the tension....... im happy to help :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I get swollen feet after a night out but never been like this, the feel really puffy and they swelled that much the other night, they wouldnt bend so just had to sort of shuffle about. They have also swollen around the ankles so know its not just the shoes Ive been wearing and have been wearing flip flops too so just dont know if its just really bad water retention or maybe something I should worry about??


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Here's an idea...

Was alcohol involved?

It reduces hydration,Too little fluid intake and the body will seek to maintain fluid balance by holding onto fluids by decreasing urination. Decreased urination will lead to decreased excretion of sodium which, in turn, can lead to oedema or fluid retention in places fluid should not be retained: i.e., puffy ankles!

Though there are other (sometimes more serious) causes, so having oedema shouldn't automatically be equated with simple dehydration.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Oh mate... I'd stick with drinking plenty of water and see how it goes x x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

go see a gp thats not normal .


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Get someone to give you a nice foot massage, will help disperse the fluid and relax the muscles and reduce the tension....... im happy to help :thumb:


Ha ha, you're on. Could do with a good foot massage but they just feel so uncomfy, will give it a go though if it'll help. Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Oh mate... I'd stick with drinking plenty of water and see how it goes x x


This is what I would do, not so you are ****ing like a race horse, straw colour indicates proper hydration, clear urine is excessive.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Could be anything but there's no way of knowing unless you see a doctor.

*Painless swelling of the feet and ankles is a common problem, especially among older people.*

*
*

*
Abnormal buildup of fluid in the ankles, feet, and legs is called edema.*

*
*

*
ConsiderationsPainless swelling may affect both legs and may include the calves or even the thighs. Because of the effect of gravity, swelling is particularly noticeable in the lower part of the body.*

*
*

*
CausesFoot, leg, and ankle swelling is common with the following situations:*

*
*

*
•Being overweight*

*
•Blood clot in the leg*

*
•Increased age*

*
•Leg infection*

*
•Veins in the legs that cannot properly pump blood back to the heart*

*
Injury or surgery involving the leg, ankle, or foot can cause swelling. Swelling may also occur after pelvic surgery, especially for cancer.*

*
*

*
Long airplane flights or car rides, as well as standing for long periods of time, often lead to some swelling in the feet and ankles.*

*
*

*
Swelling may occur in women who take estrogen or during parts of the menstrual cycle. Most women have some swelling during pregnancy. More severe swelling during pregnancy may be a sign of preeclampsia (also called toxemia), a serious condition that includes high blood pressure and swelling. *

*
*

*
Swollen legs may be a sign of heart failure, kidney failure, or liver failure. In these conditions, there is too much fluid in the body.*

*
*

*
Certain medications may also cause your legs to swell:*

*
*

*
•Antidepressants, including MAO inhibitors (such as phenelzine and tranylcypromine) and tricyclics (such as nortriptyline, desipramine, and amitriptyline)*

*
•Blood pressure medicines called calcium channel blockers (such as nifedipine, amlodipine, diltiazem, felodipine, and verapamil)*

*
•Hormones like estrogen (in birth control pills or hormone replacement therapy) and testosterone*

*
•Steroids*

*
Home CareSome tips that may help:*

*
*

*
•Raise your legs above your heart while lying down.*

*
•Exercise your legs. This helps pump fluid from your legs back to your heart.*

*
•Follow a low-salt diet, which may reduce fluid buildup and swelling.*

*
•Wear support stockings (sold at most drug and medical supply stores).*

*
•When traveling, take breaks often to stand up and move around.*

*
•Avoid wearing tight clothing or garters around your thighs.*

*
•Lose weight if you need to.*

*
Never stop taking any medicines you think may be causing swelling without first talking to your doctor.*

*
*

*
When to Contact a Medical ProfessionalCall 911 if:*

*
*

*
•You feel short of breath.*

*
•You have chest pain, especially if it feels like pressure or tightness.*

*
Call your doctor right away if:*

*
*

*
•You have heart disease or kidney disease and the swelling gets worse.*

*
•You have a history of liver disease and now have swelling in your legs or abdomen.*

*
•Your swollen foot or leg is red or warm to the touch.*

*
•You have a fever.*

*
•You are pregnant and have more than just mild swelling or have a sudden increase in swelling.*

*
Also call your doctor if self-care measures do not help or swelling gets worse.*


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Im trying to ge some water in now but dont want to be drinking loads at once, so just building it up at the moment. I have been drinking and whereas I do usually drink 4-5 litres a day, this has dramatically reduced, and I dont usually drink either so just hoping that its just all that together and the heat, but still a little panicked cos Ive never had anything like this before and I panic about all sorts of things anyway.

Will see how they are tomorrow and maybe see a doctor if they still arent right??


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Great idea lets post up stuff to panic her lOl


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Im trying to ge some water in now but dont want to be drinking loads at once, so just building it up at the moment. I have been drinking and whereas I do usually drink 4-5 litres a day, this has dramatically reduced, and I dont usually drink either so just hoping that its just all that together and the heat, but still a little panicked cos Ive never had anything like this before and I panic about all sorts of things anyway.
> 
> Will see how they are tomorrow and maybe see a doctor if they still arent right??


see a doc either way if it happens often .


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Am I best to sleep with legs rasied do you think? Cheers for all the input! :thumb:


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> Great idea lets post up stuff to panic her lOl


It wasn't my intention to make her panic. Just trying to help...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Am I best to sleep with legs rasied do you think? Cheers for all the input! :thumb:


legs raised smeared with quark


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

I would sleep with it elevated yes. Ive rolled my ankle before where it turned my foot very fat and had to have it drained of fluid. It was from reptatively screwing up my ankle. I was given a pretty basic reason for why it happened by the doctor. I mean, you could poke it and stuff, was like a stress ball


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Am I best to sleep with legs rasied do you think? Cheers for all the input! :thumb:


Depends who your sleeping with! Might seem a little forward


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

anabolik said:


> It wasn't my intention to make her panic. Just trying to help...


It didnt panic me, was panicking a bit before tbh, appreciate your input. Thank you! 



ewen said:


> legs raised smeared with quark


 :lol: Im on it!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Darling I've just looked at your albums and the last thing people will be looking at is your feet! Your gorgeous! Give them a rest I'm sure they will recover!!


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

vduboli said:


> Darling I've just looked at your albums and the last thing people will be looking at is your feet! Your gorgeous! Give them a rest I'm sure they will recover!!


 Smoov


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

think yourself lucky....... i have elf ears


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

damerush said:


> Smoov


Hmmm just honest!

I'll try and be a little more subtle next time sorry guys... -lad points but +nohomo


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

Those are the most ugliest feet i have ever seen!

Try putting ice on them it might help!


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

h901 said:


> Those are the most ugliest feet i have ever seen!
> 
> Try putting ice on them it might help!


Haha just because I got caught out there's no need to go so far the other way!!


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

vduboli said:


> Haha just because I got caught out there's no need to go so far the other way!!


Never saw your post tbh

Plus i was messin about


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

vduboli said:


> Darling I've just looked at your albums and the last thing people will be looking at is your feet! Your gorgeous! Give them a rest I'm sure they will recover!!


Ahhh, thank you! Resting away until I go to the docs this aft.



SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> think yourself lucky....... i have elf ears


Ha ha, stylish!



h901 said:


> Those are the most ugliest feet i have ever seen!
> 
> Try putting ice on them it might help!


Yep, dont like feet at the best of times, but hate my hobbit feet even more right now.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Magaluf??? where everyones been throwing themselves off balconies?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Keeks said:


> View attachment 83035
> View attachment 83036


Hmmm... 2 questions.

1- Was it a full moon on one of those nights you were there?

2- Was you at any point bitten by a wolflike creature?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Gout maybe ?

I have to dig out my swollen foot picture just for a laugh, Mine was due to severe sunburn. They were bad, Could not walk for a week !


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

superdazzler said:


> Magaluf??? where everyones been throwing themselves off balconies?


Yeah it was pretty grim to hear what had happened. We spoke to some guys that saw the girl from the other day when she'd fallen, was awful.



madmuscles said:


> Hmmm... 2 questions.
> 
> 1- Was it a full moon on one of those nights you were there?
> 
> 2- Was you at any point bitten by a wolflike creature?


No and no, so I think Im ok fingers crossed!!!



retro-mental said:


> Gout maybe ?
> 
> I have to dig out my swollen foot picture just for a laugh, Mine was due to severe sunburn. They were bad, Could not walk for a week !


Its not good, but couldnt stop laughing about it at the same time, they were just huge the other night, and even cold water wouldnt reduce the swelling.


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

I would advise elevation of the legs above midline, drink plenty of water and to be honest gatorade if alcohol is involved. Eat lots of fresh fruit and veggies , derink a mild diuretic like cranberry or dandelion tea to help kidneys remove excess fluids and sodium.But be careful as dandelion can create a deficit of blood sugars thus you may feel slightly hypoglycemic.

Good luck

Kaza

Ps you could always get some nice bloke to massage them all day long


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Fit4life said:


> I would advise elevation of the legs above midline, drink plenty of water and to be honest gatorade if alcohol is involved. Eat lots of fresh fruit and veggies , derink a mild diuretic like cranberry or dandelion tea to help kidneys remove excess fluids and sodium.But be careful as dandelion can create a deficit of blood sugars thus you may feel slightly hypoglycemic.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> ...


Cheers chick. Been drinking more water and some dandelion tablets, and had them raised this aft, seem to be getting a bit better, less hobbit like now.

Just been doctors and he seems to think its just water retention and just got to get bloods chekced but other than that, all ok!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Vit C too.


----------

